# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból kolana i drętwienie nogi przy siedzeniu ze zgieta nogą

## moni19_88

Witam,  często gdy siedzę po turecku i nie trwa to zbyt długo bo w takiej pozycji wytrzymuje góra 5 minut to ból prawej nogi w kolanie jest tak intensywny że muszę ją wyprostować. Jednak nie jest to takie proste do albo noga drętwieje albo ból nasila się coraz bardziej przy prostowaniu nogi. Zaczyna mi to coraz bardziej dokuczać.  :Confused:

----------


## Krzysztof

Twoja budowa anatomiczna sprawia, że podczas takiej pozycji ciała dochodzi do ucisku nerwu i stąd wymienione objawy. Skłonność do drętwień mają też osoby z krzywym kręgosłupem oraz długoletnią cukrzycą. Spróbuj stosować magnez oraz witaminy z grupy B. Pozdrawiam

----------


## moni19_88

a czy może mieć coś wspólnego z tym fakt że kolano moje przeszło artroskopie??

----------


## karol123

Zacznij chodzić na masaże, np. manualną terapię do Sebastiana Kurbiela. Powinno pomóc na Twoje kolano.

----------

